# 5th edition fluff



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

just wondered if anyone can let us know any new fluff from 5th edition.

whats all this "throne not working" and "contact lost with macragge".

is chaos in (un)civil war?

anything for us fluff heads is much appreciated


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

the tech adepts have discovered a fatal flaw in the golden throne which is never specified. the astronmicon has grown weaker, thus making contact with maccragge and cyra mundi very rare and cutting ultima macharia off comletely.
basicaly, theyre just making the imperium's circumstances even more desperate than they were in 4th; they didnt really advance the story at all. as far as chaos goes, they've always been at civil war lol!


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 8, 2008)

*shipped*

My books just shipped. I can't wait to get to all the fluffy goodness! :hang1:


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

I guess the Inquisitor who used to turn the pages for the Emperor died and they haven't found a new one, or the flush-handle is broken and the tech-adepts have lost the book of rituals to re-hook the chain or something...


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

They've called the plumber, but its gonna take a few weeks for him to fix it...


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

So just restating the facts... guess Ill have to buy a book to learn how to play again... grrr.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

effigy22 said:


> They've called the plumber, but its gonna take a few weeks for him to fix it...




No, he got shot for heresy, since he jiggled the handle without performing the prescribed ritual first...


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

so all this excitment is for nothing. not one bit of decent fluff what so ever?

what does the timeline of the imperium show? is it anything into the 42nd millenium?

any mention of what the pics on the front page may mean? are we gonna see some primarchs return. come on there must be something good!


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

It goes up to like, 4~5 days before 0001M42 i believe where the last entry is chaos pouring nonestop through the eye of terror on cadia for the 13th black crusade


----------



## Vid13 (Jul 22, 2008)

Getting the new rules here in a few weeks. Thanks for the fluff update. It sounds like the Imperium is in for tough times.


----------



## vorbis (Nov 20, 2007)

is it just me thats noticing the massive difference in the art? i dont like it


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> so all this excitment is for nothing. not one bit of decent fluff what so ever?
> 
> what does the timeline of the imperium show? is it anything into the 42nd millenium?
> 
> any mention of what the pics on the front page may mean? are we gonna see some primarchs return. come on there must be something good!


Buy the book and read it


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

i dont play tabletop so not really worth it by the sounds of it or i would have dont you think?!


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Anything on the Tau?


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> i dont play tabletop so not really worth it by the sounds of it or i would have dont you think?!


So what do you do then?


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

im just into the novels, i think it is the best sci-fi out there. better than star wars and star trek but it quite overlooked as a sci-fi series. i mean its not all gaming. its got much better stories and completely better characters than anything else.
emperor and the primarchs are much better than any jedi or starfleet captain and the whole 40k universe as more grit to the story than star wars and star trek put together. 
im not a geek or nothing but im into anything sci-fi on a basic level and the novels are the best books in any library ive been to.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

The pic on the front cover I think is for the Assault on Black Reach (starter set).

Also, if anybody else has the book, look in the pics in the first few pages (where the Ultramarines are against the Goff Orks) and the Commander from the front of the book is there!


----------



## polynike (Aug 23, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> im just into the novels, i think it is the best sci-fi out there. better than star wars and star trek but it quite overlooked as a sci-fi series. i mean its not all gaming. its got much better stories and completely better characters than anything else.
> emperor and the primarchs are much better than any jedi or starfleet captain and the whole 40k universe as more grit to the story than star wars and star trek put together.
> im not a geek or nothing but im into anything sci-fi on a basic level and the novels are the best books in any library ive been to.


know exactly what you're talking about UP. Along with Forgotten Realms, WH is the most detailed setting ive seen and this coming from a die hars star wars fan


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> im just into the novels, i think it is the best sci-fi out there. better than star wars and star trek but it quite overlooked as a sci-fi series. i mean its not all gaming. its got much better stories and completely better characters than anything else.
> emperor and the primarchs are much better than any jedi or starfleet captain and the whole 40k universe as more grit to the story than star wars and star trek put together.
> im not a geek or nothing but im into anything sci-fi on a basic level and the novels are the best books in any library ive been to.



I'm with you mate. I have nearly 3,000 points worth of Space Wolves that haven't fought a battle in nearly ten years. But it's everything else in the hobby that made me keep buying White Dwarf, the novels, the odd codex and the new rule editions, and every now and then I play a game of Inquisitor, but there isn't anything else out there with the same depth of background. Hell, what other hobby spans 10,000 years?


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

in a nut shell the imperium of man are sceward lol.

The tyranids and orks are fighting it out.
eldar and dark eldar are just trying to survive really.
chaos marines have just takin over cadia and the system.
daemons are taking out entire systems
necons are re-awaking everywhere
tau have started the 3rd phase of their expantion.

IMO...chaos looks like their gonna take over terra, i can't see anyone stopping them and the emperor is slowy dying.


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

Playing the hobby is the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

But playing isn't really part of the hobby so "playing the hobby" makes no sense. Playing is part of the game!:laugh:


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

Cato Sicarius said:


> But playing isn't really part of the hobby so "playing the hobby" makes no sense. Playing is part of the game!:laugh:


As stated to me, by a member of the Games Workshop staff, when I began playing the game, "the hobby" is the all inclusive package of building the models, painting them, converting them, and playing with them. 

How is playing the Warhammer 40k game not part of the hobby when playing is included in a description of itself, given by an employee of Games Workshop?

How this game not a hobby?

Maybe you don't do it, but it IS PART of the hobby. Not only that, it is the best part of the entire thing. Who doesn't enjoy placing down a painted army and crushing your opponent under your boot-heels, as you grind his army dust?

Crushing and grinding aside, playing the hobby is a great way to meet other like minded individuals who enjoy the Warhammer 40k galaxy just as much as you do. And after you are done beating the snot out of each others army, you can relate the awesome moments of the game to the people you've met.

There is no atmosphere as fun (in my humble opinion) as the one of a bunch of guys playing with plastic army men who relate war stories that involve great heroes, evil villains and monstrous creatures.

Hell, maybe you'll all go to a bar afterwards, or become friends outside of the grim dark future.

Painting is fun, the lore is fantastic and in depth, modelling is a blast, but it really all comes together when you play.

Does anyone else feel as enthusiastic about the overall atmosphere of playing the hobby as I do?


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

I haven't played a game since about a year back, and haven't played regularly since about 6 years back when I left the UK. You'll notice I still paint, convert, collect and read the novels & fluff avidly. I've enjoyed the atmosphere and modelling since the very beginnings of Rogue Trader/40K, even during extended periods without playing, so I wouldn't say the _playing_ of it was essential to enjoying "the hobby"....


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry about that but I'm tired and cranky and as a caffiene addict I'm also missing my fair share of caffiene which is very bad.:angry:

This post was @Gakmesideways.


----------



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

Definately for a lot of people the playing is the most important part. But for some they like painting a lot and losing or even playing no games makes no difference to them. There are a good few who go to gts and other smaller tournaments and are purely looking to win best painted army.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

cooldudeskillz said:


> in a nut shell the imperium of man are sceward lol.
> 
> The tyranids and orks are fighting it out.
> *More hive fleets heading from the Galactic East, and Charadon is becoming more active*
> ...


And why couldn't they have taken over Terra at the height of their power. Since Kabband'rah the Bloodthirster, who Sanguinius killed twice, he has still not been 'unbanished' in 10,000 years. he was the nastiest mother Khorne had. Not much more Chaos can do, as well as Tzeentch saying theres no point in killing the Emperor - he can't see what it'll cause.

Gakmesideways - I hate crush and grinding. Give me a close victory/defeat any day.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

read the last entry of the timeline..it says chaos has _*TAKEN OVER *_cadia and its _*SYSTEM*_ so yer chaos do have cadia

unless i read it wrong lol i dont think so, don't have my rulebook with me but i think im right.


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

I hate crush and grinding. Give me a close victory/defeat any day.

Close games are fun as well.

But I don't understand why you wouldn't want to slaughter an opponents army, friendly game or tournament game. It shows you have superior tactics and skill, and illustrates that you play the game well.

There is nothing wrong with playing the game well.


----------



## polynike (Aug 23, 2008)

Cadia falling makes it a whole lot more interesting. Wil the death of the emperor (resurrection) herald a 2nd Great Crusdae?


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

They have not *taken over* Cadia, but they are attacking with no sign of stopping and no sign of the attack ending anytime soon.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

Cato Sicarius said:


> They have not *taken over* Cadia, but they are attacking with no sign of stopping and no sign of the attack ending anytime soon.


yer this is righht lol i thought it said chaos has _*INVADED*_ cadia but it says _*INVADING*_ my memory starting to fade lol, and im only 16


----------



## Kozak13 (Aug 25, 2008)

Necrons seem abit dulled down having read how loads of the tombs have failed


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

Kozak13 said:


> Necrons seem abit dulled down having read how loads of the tombs have failed


necrons are never dulled down as they can repair themselves in the tombs


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

But if you read into the necron section it gives insight on how necrons attack, in phases, with some of those phases missing on planets or incomplete unable to repair competely making many necron attacks on known necron planets just annoyances rather than any serious threat


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

The C'tan are more about scaring and annoying anyway. They like to show their immortality and power.


----------

